# Aversion to your own safety, would you use this?



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2020)

Picked up the angry grinder to find that it had a piece missing, would you have used it or changed the disc?


----------



## Oldfentiger (18 Jan 2020)

No brainer for me. Ever seen one fly to bits? Bin it and fit a new one.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2020)

If you were dead set on doing yourself a mischief then using that would be a lot cheaper than booking a visit by _Maimers-R-Us_!


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

Ffs don't even think about it.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2020)

It’s the sort if thing where you’ll get away with in 9 times out of 10.
but you’re crazy to take a chance when the down side is losing an eye or finger.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jan 2020)

I'll play devil's advocate. Go wild. Use it.


----------



## Heigue'r (18 Jan 2020)

Nope...blades are much cheaper than losing an eye/part of your face getting shards of blade stuck in various parts of your body.As above 9 times out of 10 you will get away with it but wouldn't like to be using it on the tenth time


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2020)

Beebo said:


> It’s the sort if thing where you’ll get away with in 9 times out of 10.
> but your crazy to take a chance when the down side is losing an eye or finger.


Count yourself lucky to get away with a mere black eye patch. People die when the blade shatters and severs their carotid arteries. Don't use it, and never use the tool with a fibre disc if you haven't got the guard in place.


----------



## mistyoptic (18 Jan 2020)

Even with the PPE which you will, of course, be wearing, NO!


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2020)

Not me - if that grabs you could be off to hospital or a graveyard.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2020)

Why not just search "angle grinder injuries" in the Images section of Google????


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2020)

BIN! Next Q?


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2020)

Get down to Screwfix. They are open on Sundays.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2020)

I did use one that was disintegrating.... or at least I powered it up then watched as bits flew off hitting the garage walls and bouncing around. At 15,000 rpm those bits have some energy and they're sharp.


----------



## newfhouse (18 Jan 2020)

Depends. What are you grinding? Blancmange? Should be ok.


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jan 2020)

'kinell no! Small Angle grinders run at 10,000 rpm. I've never had a blade explode but it does happen.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Twelve inch disc that came apart. Had time to wonder where it had gone before it returned to earth.


----------



## Nigeyy (18 Jan 2020)

Why not donate it for free and ship it to any of the people who say you should use it? 

FWIW, this is quite simple: no, no and no.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Depends. What are you grinding? Blancmange? Should be ok.


Come to think of it, the gloop inside your eyeballs (vitreous) has a consistency of blancmange. The shattered blade will mash it up really well.

_The center of the eye is filled with a jelly-like substance called “vitreous.” At a young age, this substance is very thick with a consistency somewhat like “Jell-o”. As a natural process of aging, the vitreous becomes more liquefied as one gets older._


----------



## sleuthey (18 Jan 2020)

Regardless of that blades condition I would be changing it anyway for a diamond one


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Depends. What are you grinding? Blancmange? Should be ok.


----------



## Ridgeway (18 Jan 2020)

I've had a couple of discs go on me over the years and it's not a pleasant experience. In both cases there was no injury but there was a need to change my underwear.....

A disc costs a couple of £, why on earth would you consider using a known fractured disc


----------



## Andy_R (18 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Why not just search "angle grinder injuries" in the Images section of Google????


You had to make me do that, didn't you......


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Nigeyy said:


> Why not donate it for free and ship it to any of the people who say you should use it?
> 
> FWIW, this is quite simple: no, no and no.


It'd probably get broken in the post.


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Come to think of it, the gloop inside your eyeballs (vitreous) has a consistency of blancmange. The shattered blade will mash it up really well.
> 
> _The center of the eye is filled with a jelly-like substance called “vitreous.” At a young age, this substance is very thick with a consistency somewhat like “Jell-o”. As a natural process of aging, the vitreous becomes more liquefied as one gets older._


Is that what you call humour?


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)

Andy_R said:


> You had to make me do that, didn't you......


So did i.My word.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2020)

When a grinder is angry best to step away


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2020)

Andy_R said:


> You had to make me do that, didn't you......


Two of us had a brief "Safety Induction" on a building site once. The foreman showed us to a Portakibin and left us to it. On the walls were about fifteen large photos of construction industry injuries. One was of a smashed up eye socket from a shattered disc. The post-mortem X ray of a skull that had been on the receiving end of a brick that had been kicked off five floors above was marginally worse. It made a lasting impression on me.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Jan 2020)

Having re-read the thread title I think the answer is actually 'yes'. 
However, as I don't have an aversion to my own safety I most certainly would not use that.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Jan 2020)

Surely the op meant to post this thread on April 1st.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2020)

Nope. My Dad spent three days in hospital once with bits of an exploded disk in his leg. Not recommended.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Why do so many CCers have these things? Am i missing out on the fun?


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why do so many CCers have these things? Am i missing out on the fun?


These are the kind of angry power tools that are reserved for the select few. Accident prone, clumsy, careless oafs should not apply!!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> These are the kind of angry power tools that are reserved for the select few. Accident prone, clumsy, careless oafs should not apply!!!


The OP would have been using the 12 inch model in that case, not the smaller sibling.


----------



## Globalti (19 Jan 2020)

The angle grinder and the chainsaw are two of the most destructive tools invented by Man. In fact the chainsaw is probably going to turn out to be the tool that brought about the end of the world if criminals in developing countries are allowed to continue to launder their money by cutting down forest and planting oil palms.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2020)

So the next question is what does it look like now, top or bottom






?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> So the next question is what does it look like now, top or bottom
> View attachment 501126
> 
> 
> ?


Top, which appears to have been mounted off-centre as well.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Top, which appears to have been mounted off-centre as well.


Nope it was the bottom or actually the one on the right had the image been loaded correctly


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why do so many CCers have these things? Am i missing out on the fun?



Yes. 

Love my tools. Electric chain saw (2x as one is extending), mitre saw (this is brill), electric tile cutter (the ones that use water and a blade), grinder, jigsaw, SDS big drill (one you have to be careful with as the torque is phenominal) etc etc.

Chainaws and angle grinders - you need utmost respect for these things.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Yes.
> 
> Love my tools. Electric chain saw (2x as one is extending), mitre saw (this is brill), electric tile cutter (the ones that use water and a blade), grinder, jigsaw, SDS big drill (one you have to be careful with as the torque is phenominal) etc etc.
> 
> Chainaws and angle grinders - you need utmost respect for these things.


The last time i touched a power tool was when i plugged in my dad's hadn't been used in years since he died electric drill from his working days. It'd been in his shed for years. The thing almost blew up as i flicked the power socket switch! Damp must've got into it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> The last time i touched a power tool was when i plugged in my dad's hadn't been used in years since he died electric drill from his working days. It'd been in his shed for years. The thing almost blew up as i flicked the power socket switch! Damp must've got into it.



Stay away from them. One of my BIL's is useless - very dangerous letting him near anything with power.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

A demonstration on rail cutting, model railways, using a dremel and a home built sliding table, went well until they got distracted by something. The blood spatter pattern would have had many a CSI scratching their heads.

The nail on his finger got cut a bit further down than would have been normally.


----------



## tony111 (20 Jan 2020)

Had to go on an abrasive wheels training course for work a few years ago. I was surprised to learn that the discs have an expiry date and H&S won't be happy if we have an accident while using an out of date one Note to self......I need to change my avatar.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

40 years ago in an engineering shop I was using a surface grinder, with the work clamped on a magnetic table, it was something like a 14 inch disc, 3 inch wide, the worked moved, I heard the disc start to suck up the work & start to slow down, but before I could do anything the disc exploded sending pieces in all directions.


----------



## Notafettler (3 Feb 2020)

Have you got a chainsaw helmet? Yes? Go for it!
Although one cut will probably see it shatter into a thousand pieces so why bother?


----------



## keithmac (3 Feb 2020)

I've had 3 or 4 disks "explode" on me over the years, they do go with a bang!.

Worst tool I've used personally was the circular saw when cutting doors down, that would cause a LOT of damage if you weren't paying attention, same as the power planer, vicious thing as well!.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Feb 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Have you got a chainsaw helmet? Yes? Go for it!
> Although one cut will probably see it shatter into a thousand pieces so why bother?



If the saw kicks back violently the chain brake should stop the chain moving but the bar could still hit you on the head. A stationary chain could still cause a nasty head wound, particularly if you're bald.


----------



## GilesM (14 Feb 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why do so many CCers have these things? Am i missing out on the fun?



Indeed you are, the angle grinder is one of the more fun power tools to use, it is the obvious weapon of choice for quite a few jobs, and the basic rules of the game are; he who dies with the most toys, wins.


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Feb 2020)

I used to go for a drink on a Sunday with my grandfather, one of his friends "Jack" had a party trick... once he took out his glass eye and false teeth the left side of his face would collapse, working down the "pit" as a young man a grinding wheel exploded as he was using it and hit him in the left side of his face!!!


----------



## keithmac (15 Feb 2020)

This video was made for this thread!.


View: https://youtu.be/MU2BO5Obg2k


----------

